# Tax Question about unemployment and state return.



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I e-filed my return on march 21 2021 now. I just went to check my status on my Federal. Return and the program updated, it now shows that I owe the New York state $231. When I filed the return it showed the New York state owed me $278. I have received the state refund of $278. What do I do now?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Good luck. Sorry I can't help. All I know is NY is a pain when it comes to taxes. My son worked in NY one summer. NY wanted him to pay takes on all his income even though ne never established residency there. Still dealing with NY tax authority 4 years later. They still want interest and penalties on money he never owed. Easy to say he will never work in NY again.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Good luck. Sorry I can't help. All I know is NY is a pain when it comes to taxes. My son worked in NY one summer. NY wanted him to pay takes on all his income even though ne never established residency there. Still dealing with NY tax authority 4 years later. They still want interest and penalties on money he never owed. Easy to say he will never work in NY again.


Thanks anyway. I did my taxes with H&R Block On-Line waiting for a callback. they said 2:00.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> NY wanted him to pay takes on all his income even though ne never established residency there. Still dealing with NY tax authority 4 years later. They still want interest and penalties on money he never owed. Easy to say he will never work in NY again.


Apparently the NY authorities are of the mind that what's earned in New York stays in New York.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

It's only 231 I would just pay it and be done with NYS


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> It's only 231 I would just pay it and be done with NYS


That's not the problem. they gave me a refund of the 231. . Now my tax program updated today and NYS does not give you credit of 10200 that the feds do. so I now owe 278. plus the 231 they gave me as a refund. just want to know to I do an amended return. or just wait for NYS to contact me...I have the money that's not the problem. just want to handle this the right way so as not to bite me in the ass later on.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Perhaps @UberTaxPro or someone more familiar with NYS taxes can help you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Perhaps @UberTaxPro or someone more familiar with NYS taxes can help you.


Thanks hope so. or ill just wait for NYS to contact me.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I talked to someone at H&R Block also a CPA. They both said to wait for NYS to contact me .


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> Perhaps @UberTaxPro or someone more familiar with NYS taxes can help you.


My guess is unemployment. NYS is not forgiving the first 10,200 of unemployment like the IRS is.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes NYS isn't letting you take the 10200 deduction. How do I return the refund they gave me. Now that on the amendment return I owe money instead of getting a refund.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> Yes NYS isn't letting you take the 10200 deduction. How do I return the refund they gave me. Now that on the amendment return I owe money instead of getting a refund.


https://www.tax.ny.gov/pay/all/make_a_payment_section.htm


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> https://www.tax.ny.gov/pay/all/make_a_payment_section.htm


Haven't gotten a bill or a notice. What happened is I did my Taxes before NYS decided to not give the $10200 Deduction. at that time i was due a refund, which NYS sent me. Now I find out that I can't take the $10200. and I now owe $381 on the amended return. What i want to know is how do I return the Refund that I got From the original return I sent in.
Or should I not do an Amended return and just wait for NYS to contact me with a correction on my return.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Personally I would do an amended return and include a check for the amount I owe and for the check they sent for my original return. I would include a note explaining what happen with the return and mail it all in.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Good luck. Sorry I can't help. All I know is NY is a pain when it comes to taxes. My son worked in NY one summer. NY wanted him to pay takes on all his income even though ne never established residency there. Still dealing with NY tax authority 4 years later. They still want interest and penalties on money he never owed. Easy to say he will never work in NY again.


Establishment of residency is irrelevant. Earned income in any state is always subject to applicable income tax laws of that state, regardless of residency, with one exception: members of the armed forces serving on active duty and their income from said active duty service. This was a common issue we dealt with in the tax assistance center on base where I volunteered every tax season. Many soldiers had side jobs on the weekends, and those side jobs' income was taxable in the state, but their military income taxable to their home of record only. Always complicated.

Sorry to tell you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Establishment of residency is irrelevant. Earned income in any state is always subject to applicable income tax laws of that state, regardless of residency, with one exception: members of the armed forces serving on active duty and their income from said active duty service. This was a common issue we dealt with in the tax assistance center on base where I volunteered every tax season. Many soldiers had side jobs on the weekends, and those side jobs' income was taxable in the state, but their military income taxable to their home of record only. Always complicated.
> 
> Sorry to tell you.


He paid NY state taxes on his earnings in NY for the 2 months he worked there. No issues with that. They want him to pay NY taxes on his 10 months of earnings in Florida as well. Not going to happen. He filled out the non-resident form and everything, they were supposed to send him a small refund. Instead they sent him a bill. For some reason they want to treat him as a NY resident. He never established residency there. Kept his FL DL, kept his FL voter registration. Even bought a non resident fishing Lic for a fishing trip.

Maine, Ohio, and Vermont were other states he worked in for 2 months each summer. No issues with the returns he filed there.

His NY return seemed to glitch the system and should be an easy fix, it seems they just don't want to fix it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> He paid NY state taxes on his earnings in NY for the 2 months he worked there. No issues with that. They want him to pay NY taxes on his 10 months of earnings in Florida as well. Not going to happen. He filled out the non-resident form and everything, they were supposed to send him a small refund. Instead they sent him a bill. For some reason they want to treat him as a NY resident. He never established residency there. Kept his FL DL, kept his FL voter registration. Even bought a non resident fishing Lic for a fishing trip.
> 
> Maine, Ohio, and Vermont were other states he worked in for 2 months each summer. No issues with the returns he filed there.
> 
> His NY return seemed to glitch the system and should be an easy fix, it seems they just don't want to fix it.


Ya that's a problem for sure.

Were the earnings with the same company and/or same source? If so, that's where the problem usually begins - and is actually very common when a state with no income tax is involved in the equation.

Company forgets or gets lazy and just reports to IRS all earnings were in NY, since they don't have to report anything for FL.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I e-filed my return on march 21 2021 now. I just went to check my status on my Federal. Return and the program updated, it now shows that I owe the New York state $231. When I filed the return it showed the New York state owed me $278. I have received the state refund of $278. What do I do now?


You know us NYers are screwed. With all the State freebies being given away someone has to pay so NY will tax everything it can!!! I'm surprised the TT software exempted the income from NY State. It doesn't make sense to me as the NY State is a seperate add on so if it wasn't updated it would have been correct so it must have been updated incorrectly? Which version of TT did you use?

By the way if it makes you feel better others in other states have been impacted by this as well with unintended consequences. I do all my Family's taxes and my daughter in Florida was impacted as well and they don't even have a State Income tax! Congress exempted the TAX on the income but not the actual INCOME. What's the difference? In Florida if you buy health insurance on the State exchange your subsidy is based on your income. The subsidy is calculated for Jan 1st so if you received the Federal enhanced unemployment and are a low wage earner the income changed your health care subsidy formula which means you owe part of the subsidy back. Unintended consequence that in reality took away from the benefit you received. Give it with one hand and take it in another!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ya that's a problem for sure.
> 
> Were the earnings with the same company and/or same source? If so, that's where the problem usually begins - and is actually very common when a state with no income tax is involved in the equation.
> 
> Company forgets or gets lazy and just reports to IRS all earnings were in NY, since they don't have to report anything for FL.


He did work for the same company, each summer he would go work in a different location for 2 - 3 months. I think the companies main office is located in NJ if I remember correctly.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> He did work for the same company, each summer he would go work in a different location for 2 - 3 months. I think the companies main office is located in NJ if I remember correctly.


Then yep, they just reported it all as NY earnings on their end, because they failed to remove it when he went and worked for them in FL.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Then yep, they just reported it all as NY earnings on their end, because they failed to remove it when he went and worked for them in FL.


The weird part is he got two separate W-2's.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> The weird part is he got two separate W-2's.


It's a common accounting mistake. Company still reports to the state his entire earnings for the company's tax filings. NY had to have received his entire year's earnings somewhere, and if he didn't put the entire amount on his NY state return, then the company did when they filed the company's state filings. They have to file an amendment, and to them that's too expensive for one mistake like that, so they rather the employee deal with the frustration.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks that's what I was thinking of doing. Was just wondering if there was a special form to return money


FLKeys said:


> Personally I would do an amended return and include a check for the amount I owe and for the check they sent for my original return. I would include a note explaining what happen with the return and mail it all in.





Seamus said:


> You know us NYers are screwed. With all the State freebies being given away someone has to pay so NY will tax everything it can!!! I'm surprised the TT software exempted the income from NY State. It doesn't make sense to me as the NY State is a seperate add on so if it wasn't updated it would have been correct so it must have been updated incorrectly? Which version of TT did you use?
> 
> By the way if it makes you feel better others in other states have been impacted by this as well with unintended consequences. I do all my Family's taxes and my daughter in Florida was impacted as well and they don't even have a State Income tax! Congress exempted the TAX on the income but not the actual INCOME. What's the difference? In Florida if you buy health insurance on the State exchange your subsidy is based on your income. The subsidy is calculated for Jan 1st so if you received the Federal enhanced unemployment and are a low wage earner the income changed your health care subsidy formula which means you owe part of the subsidy back. Unintended consequence that in reality took away from the benefit you received. Give it with one hand and take it in another!!!


Wasn't TT was HRBlock Problem was they Updated their program March `17 to include the $10,200 deductions Federal and NYS Did my taxes and sent them in on March 21. Then on April 12 updated the program again taking the $10200 off the NYS return. In the meantime, I got an NYS refund. now with the update, I owe NYS. Just did an amended return today and sent them what I owe. Now ill wait for them to ask for a refund back.


----------

